# business for sale in Ohio Suburbs



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

26 driveway accounts for sale or next to nothing to get rid of. They are located in Broadview hts, North Royalton and Parma. Who ever takes over would begin next winter. Thank you Fred


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

*Wrong forum*

Would someone move this forum please :realmad:


----------



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

FREDSKI;511549 said:


> Would someone move this forum please :realmad:


Fred,

I know this is an old thread, but are you still looking to jump ship?


----------

